

The beauty of sorting - pistoriusp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdXoUgYQebM&feature=related

======
pistoriusp
This is a faster version of a 30 minute video entitled "Sorting out Sorting,"
produced by the University of Toronto.

Here's the 30 minute version of the video
<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3970523862559774879#>

